# how much fiber in a diet?



## Ronald (Mar 21, 2006)

how much fiber should someone get daily?  i would like to know the amount for someone who is cutting, or trying to gain. sorry if this was already a topic, I am sure it was but i do not see it anywhere.


----------



## Ronald (Mar 21, 2006)

and also, what are some good sources of fiber?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 21, 2006)

The amount of fiber you need depends on things like your sex, age, health status... if you are breastfeeding!  But it doesn't really alter for cutting/bulking (but when cutting more fiber may help with satiety).

The official 'Adequate intake' for male adults (20-50 yrs) is something around 35-38g/day (and for females of the same age it is 25g/day). So I would try to get at least these amounts. I usually recommend more (at least 45g for males and 35g for females).

And here is a list I have posted before:
*Legumes *
Navy beans, cooked from dried 1 cup 19.1g
Kidney beans, canned 1 cup 16.4g 
Split peas, cooked from dried 1 cup 16.3g 
Lentils, cooked from dried 1 cup 15.6g 
Refried beans, canned 1 cup 13.4g 

*Cereals and grains *
100% (wheat) Bran Cereal 1 cup 17.6g 
Quinoa, cooked 1 cup 9.3g 
Bulgur, cooked 1 cup 8.2g 
Pearled barley, cooked 1 cup 6.0g 
Oat bran, cooked 1 cup 5.7g 
Instant oatmeal, cooked 1 cup 3.7g 
Rice, long-grained brown, cooked 1 cup 3.5g 

*Vegetables *
Artichoke hearts, cooked 1 cup 9.1g 
Spinach, frozen, cooked 1 cup 7.0g 
Brussel sprouts, cooked 1 cup 6.4g 
Winter squash, cooked 1 cup 5.7g 
Mushrooms, cooked from fresh 1 cup 3.4g 

*Fruits *
Prunes, uncooked 1 cup, pitted 12.1g 
Asian pear 1 pear 9.9g 
Guava, fresh 1 cup 8.9g 
Raspberries, fresh 1 cup 8.0g 
Blackberries, fresh 1 cup 7.6g 

*Nuts and Seeds *
Almonds 1 ounce (23 kernels) 3.3g 
Pistachio nuts 1 ounce (47 kernels) 2.9g 
Pecans 1 ounce (20 halves) 2.7g 
Peanuts 1 ounce (33 kernels) 2.4g 


There are also supplements such as wheat bran and psyllium which can be used to increase fiber.


----------



## Ronald (Mar 22, 2006)

oh wow, i'm not getting enough fiber in my diet for sure i had no idea.  im lucky to get 10g a day


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 22, 2006)

Errmm.... Yeah.... You might want to fix that.


----------



## BigNaturalBrock (Apr 26, 2006)

Ive always had the idea that as long as you eat healthy, eat grains, oatmeal pre-workout or for breakfast regularly, youll be fine for fibre.

Besides the fact that its main function is served just as well by ample amounts of water


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 26, 2006)

you could also just throw in a fiber substitute/supplement like Metimucil or something along those lines.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 26, 2006)

BigNaturalBrock said:
			
		

> Ive always had the idea that as long as you eat healthy, eat grains, oatmeal pre-workout or for breakfast regularly, youll be fine for fibre.
> 
> Besides the fact that its main function is served just as well by ample amounts of water


Fiber does A LOT more than 'keep you regular'. 

Depending on the type of fiber, higher fiber diets have been shown to have many other health benefits... Things such as helping to control blood glucose [and therefore helps prevent/control diabetes as it helping with insulin sensitivity and glucose disposal, esp soluble fiber], decreasing your cholesterol levels (total and LDL - esp soluble fiber again), decreasing the risk of many cancers (breast, bowel), decreasing the risk of stroke and cardiovascular disease (partially due to the control of cholesterol, and also because of the link between high blood glucose and heart disease), it helps with some autoimmune diseases such as ulcerative colitis (studies have shown adding psyllium to disease modifying medications can help to reduce relapse and decrease severity of relapse),  helps with other intestinal diseases such as IBS (some forms) or diverticular disease... They are also very helpful in the health of the bacteria in your lower intestines - helping to regulate and feed these... and these bacteria are also very important in your health and in the health of your intestines....

Not just that... But fiber also helps you stick to your diet - it helps fill you up when you eat, and helps to decrease the rate of digestion, which keeps you full between meals. Due to the cost associated with the digestion of fiber (yes - it is digested) it also increases the thermogenic effect of your meals - which means you 'burn more' when you eat... (thus the calorie load of your food intake is also lower)... 

Water - although an excellent thing to drink - will not achieve all of these.


----------

